# Good body shop in Boston area?



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All,

Well it had to happen... I was rear-ended on the weekend as I was looking for parking in the city. It was not a good start to the long weekend!

Fortunately it was low speed, no-one was injured and the damage to my goat was only superficial (rear bumper, tail light and exhaust). The other driver admitted complete liability so no problems there.

I was just wondering if anyone knows of a quality body/repair shop in or near the Boston area? I'd greatly appreciate any pointers you can give me so that I can get my beloved Goat back to 100%

HSV.


----------

